# Any good doctors surgeries within the Cardiff area?



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Do any of you know any good doctors surgeries within the Cardiff area?
I'm not originally from the area and my current doctor is being no help with our fertility problems 
I'm thinking of changing our surgery to see if we'd get some more help from another surgery, I feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall!

Have any of you had +ve experiences?
Many thanks in advance x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Are u in a position to go private? This is often the fastest route.

Has your gp carried out any investigation as yet like simply blood tests and tested your husbands sperm?


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Kara76 thanks for the response.
Our doctor gave me the 21 day blood test but has refused to give me a CD3 blood test or a HCG etc.
My DH has had 2 SA's but its taken 6 months just to get them done, both have come back with low sperm morphology. 
I've been told I'm not a priority as I'm only 30 and its not as if I'm 38.  We've been waiting another month so far for hubby's 3rd SA and still no letter from the hospital, the doctor also told me that we will have to wait at least another 6 months just to see a fertility specialist to discuss our results and the problems with DH's sperm morphology.

We have booked an appointment at an open evening at a private fertility clinic and we're going to pay for a consultation.  We should be able to afford one go at ICSI but that will be it.  I was hoping to get a good doctor who might be of more help incase our one go at IVF/ICSI doesn't work.
I'm finding all the waiting really hard x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Your gp should refer you to ivf wales just on the 2 results of your husbands sa, you could ask for a referral although there is a waiting list yet u could go and try icsi while your waiting.

Which clinic have u chose?


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi kara76 we're going to an open evening at the CRGW I hope it's good! x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I haven't had tx there but know the staff and have visited the clinic and its brill.

There is a thread crgw cyclers where all the ladies having treatment there chat


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

I will second what kara says about Crmw , I had my treatment there and they were amazing . Im currently 25 weeks pregnant from my first cycle there and will not be hesitating to go back to use my frozen eggs for our next child . Don't think u will be disappointed xx


----------

